# Ending the "lean with a bit muscles" cope



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

*Jfl to all blupilled people here that is thinking this skeleton "physique" has any affect to your smv*





*You guys literally take a runner (which are supposed to be skinny) as your goal body. *



Prettyboy said:


> you appeal to the female gaze


*The only gaze this dude appeals to is the fucking United Nations Food Programme.*





*And this dude has the guts to talk about how hunter this athlete is, meanwhile dude is training to become the fastest running prey of the world*


Prettyboy said:


> good hunter



*To defend that dyel physique, you gotta be a utterly desperate manlet that is afraid get wider because he will appear shorter.

"Eww, look at that tryhard cringe body builder*_"_





*JFL at this dude thinking he is ever going to be too buff as a natty while keeping his abs and muscle definition.*


Prettyboy said:


> too buff



*"Jeeze chad, you are too buff sorry" *(Lets not forget that foid is the manlet's girlfriend)
*




And lastly, these delusional DYEL manlet fantasies...*


Prettyboy said:


> if you get remarks like
> “What sport do you play”
> “Are you competitive in x y sport”







*Nobody is ever going to ask questions like that IF YOU ARE NOT TALL, PERIOD.

KEEP COPING DYEL MANLETS*







Spoiler: tags



@currylightskin @RabidRosaries @germanlooks @KING REIDYZ @Beastimmung @enchanted_elixir @LooksOverAll @ItsOverCel @incel194012940 @loox @prettyboislime


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 26, 2022)

male gaze


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Jul 26, 2022)

No one is doubting this except obvious trollers. Reality is that physique takes 3 years to build natty. But the way to build is slow progressive overload at maintenance. If you want to ascend quickly bulking is a huge meme. Lean and tall is everything as it improves face as well and gives slender look, bulking is Manlet cope.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> male gaze


Whatever makes you sleep at night


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> If you want to ascend quickly bulking is a huge meme. Lean and tall is everything as it improves face as well and gives slender look


Why do you want to get slender look bro? This type of physique is death tier for people like me (+6'2 height)


----------



## StacyCorruptor (Jul 26, 2022)

seethe and cope in the gym while 10% bodyfat Chad cums on your oneitis face


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Why do you want to get slender look bro? This type of physique is death tier for people like me (+6'2 height)


Because tall and slender mogs 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Jul 26, 2022)

StacyCorruptor said:


> seethe and cope in the gym while 10% bodyfat Chad cums on your oneitis face
> 
> View attachment 1795472


Fuck his body literally mogged those freaks like Coleman's so hard in terms of aesthetic appeal


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Because tall and slender mogs
> View attachment 1795473


5'8 manlet


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Whatever makes you sleep night
> View attachment 1795471
> 
> View attachment 1795474
> ...


----------



## Pretty (Jul 26, 2022)

Another shit thread by @Tallooksmaxxer


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

StacyCorruptor said:


> seethe and cope in the gym while 10% bodyfat Chad cums on your oneitis face
> 
> View attachment 1795472


Keep coping self proclaimed "chad" manlet


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Jul 26, 2022)

Bolt mogg


----------



## StacyCorruptor (Jul 26, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Fuck his body literally mogged those freaks like Coleman's so hard in terms of aesthetic appeal


female gaze is 6 pack, obliques, visible serratus anterior and vascularity. JFL at these retards who take gym so seriously. Just focus on high T maxx and everything is so much easier


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

Muh female gaze muh male gaze





*YOU WILL NEVER BE A REAL MAN MANLETS*


----------



## StacyCorruptor (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Muh female gaze muh male gaze
> View attachment 1795476
> 
> 
> *YOU WILL NEVER BE A REAL MAN MANLETS*


JFL.
you think being a real man means having muscle?
This is why you're an autist with 0 slays and no social circle IRL, if u wanna go the "be a real man" way I can tell you having a muscular physique isn't everything


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

StacyCorruptor said:


> JFL.
> you think being a real man means having muscle?
> This is why you're an autist with 0 slays and no social circle IRL, if u wanna go the "be a real man" way I can tell you having a muscular physique isn't everything


_*🎶🎶 DYEL MANLETS GOTTA COPE 🎶🎶*_


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Jul 26, 2022)

StacyCorruptor said:


> JFL.
> you think being a real man means having muscle?
> This is why you're an autist with 0 slays and no social circle IRL, if u wanna go the "be a real man" way I can tell you having a muscular physique isn't everything


5'3 muscular >>>> 6'3 twink


----------



## StacyCorruptor (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> _*🎶🎶 DYEL MANLETS GOTTA COPE 🎶🎶*_


keep thinking going to the gym 7 days a week is gonna somehow get you girls you pathetic weirdo


----------



## StacyCorruptor (Jul 26, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> 5'3 muscular >>>> 6'3 twink


5'3 is way too low. 5'9 muscular with great frame will look better than a 6'3 with shit frame. Anything lower than 5'8 and ur dead


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> 5'3 muscular >>>> 6'3 twink


5'10-11 muscular > 6'3 twink


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

StacyCorruptor said:


> keep thinking going to the gym 7 days a week is gonna somehow get you girls you pathetic weirdo


keep coping manlet.

I will get my surgeries and keep hitting the gym too.


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Jul 26, 2022)

StacyCorruptor said:


> 5'3 is way too low. 5'9 muscular with great frame will look better than a 6'3 with shit frame. Anything lower than 5'8 and ur dead


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Jul 26, 2022)

StacyCorruptor said:


> seethe and cope in the gym while 10% bodyfat Chad cums on your oneitis face
> 
> View attachment 1795472


Delete INSHALLAH


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Jul 26, 2022)

StacyCorruptor said:


> keep thinking going to the gym 7 days a week is gonna somehow get you girls you pathetic weirdo


It can lol,are you retarded ?


----------



## StacyCorruptor (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> keep coping manlet.
> 
> I will get my surgeries and keep hitting the gym too.


JFL at ur peak autism

"ah ill start talking to women and make a social circle bro dw, I just have to get a facelift, ear reshaping, bimax, nasal surgery and craniosynostosis. After that I will go to the gym for 4 years so I can get that peak natty physique brah!. Then maybe I'll talk to a used Stacy who in these 4 years partied every fucking night and had more dicks inside of her than dumbbells I curled"


----------



## StacyCorruptor (Jul 26, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> It can lol,are you retarded ?


u don't need an extraordinarily good physique to slay. 10% bodyfat with some fucking muscle shows you're manly enough. Frame is all that matters lol. I gymcel myself but i'm not obsessed like you faggots who secretly want some gear bro to peg them raw


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

StacyCorruptor said:


> JFL at ur peak autism
> 
> "ah ill start talking to women and make a social circle bro dw, I just have to get a facelift, ear reshaping, bimax, nasal surgery and craniosynostosis. After that I will go to the gym for 4 years so I can get that peak natty physique brah!. Then maybe I'll talk to a used Stacy who in these 4 years partied every fucking night and had more dicks inside of her than dumbbells I curled"


Keep coping. I will take my roids and i will mog your non existent physique to back into your moms womb


----------



## StacyCorruptor (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Keep coping. I will take my roids and i will mog your non existent physique to back into your moms womb


roids are a looksmin. now i'm convinced you're low IQ so there's no point in me talking to u anymore

u can mog my physique while I rest my dick in your oneitis mouth.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Jul 26, 2022)

StacyCorruptor said:


> u don't need an extraordinarily good physique to slay. 10% bodyfat with some fucking muscle shows you're manly enough. Frame is all that matters lol. I gymcel myself but i'm not obsessed like you faggots who secretly want some gear bro to peg them raw


Who said you needed an extraordinaire good physique, being lean and muscular > twink

I'm not obsessed but we need to admit that being muscular is important lol

Nevermind, most of y'all are looksmaxxing to appeal to the gaze of lesbian white women anyway. So keep dyelmaxxing


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Nevermind, most of y'all are looksmaxxing to appeal to the gaze of lesbian white women anyway. So keep dyelmaxxing


----------



## StacyCorruptor (Jul 26, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Who said you needed an extraordinaire good physique, being lean and muscular > twink
> 
> I'm not obsessed but we need to admit that being muscular is important lol
> 
> Nevermind, most of y'all are looksmaxxing to appeal to the gaze of lesbian white women anyway. So keep dyelmaxxing


this nigger who made the thread appears to think so.

going to the gym without proper hormones is like going to get a tan on a cold rainy day in Stoke


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Keep coping. I will take my roids and i will mog your non existent physique to back into your moms womb


Use sams JFL 


Thanks Allah I'm a moroccan guy with 11% BBC genes


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Use sams JFL
> 
> 
> Thanks Allah I'm a moroccan guy with 11% BBC genes


Sarms give the side effects of roids + still shutdowns + shit gains


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Sarms give the side effects of roids + still shutdowns + shit gains


It has less side effects


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> It has less side effects


I am going to start a hairloss routine when i start roiding bro, i dont want shit gains, i want to become beast.


----------



## loksr (Jul 26, 2022)

Dnrd but enjoy being obsessed with being “big” (aka short dick + bullied during childhood syndrome) and pretending it has anything to do with girls (who very notoriously don’t give a shit)


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> I am going to start a hairloss routine when i start roiding bro, i dont want shit gains, i want to become beast.


You want to look ogre or maesthethic ?


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Jul 26, 2022)

loksr said:


> Dnrd but enjoy being obsessed with being “big” (aka short dick + bullied during childhood syndrome) and pretending it has anything to do with girls (who very notoriously don’t give a shit)


I'm dreaming or you are saying that OP is gay ?


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> You want to look ogre or maesthethic ?


maesthethic


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

loksr said:


> Dnrd but enjoy being obsessed with being “big” (aka short dick + bullied during childhood syndrome) and pretending it has anything to do with girls (who very notoriously don’t give a shit)


_*"And then I said muscles, penis size and height dont matter"*_


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> maesthethic


Same wAllah


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Jul 26, 2022)

DYEL manlets coping hard, always remember manlets, you will never be intimidating, you will never look like a real man, cope more now. Muscles are everything, muscles with face is a bonus


----------



## BoneDensity (Jul 26, 2022)

The thing is 99% of people here including you will never even come close to achieving Usain Bolt's physique, never mind prime Connor Murphy's.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> The thing is 99% of people here including you will never even come close to achieving Usain Bolt's physique, never mind prime Connor Murphy's.


roids


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Jul 26, 2022)

Bloated manlet gymcels seething in this thread jfl


----------



## germanlooks (Jul 26, 2022)

loksr said:


> Dnrd but enjoy being obsessed with being “big” (aka short dick + bullied during childhood syndrome) and pretending it has anything to do with girls (who very notoriously don’t give a shit)


If you legit believe girls don’t give a shit about muscles you don’t know anything about women


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 26, 2022)

Remainder that runner in is 195cm 94kg and could easily crush OP’s peanut skull if he wanted to, muh he’s a walking skeleton. OP doesn’t realize how heavy lean muscle tissue is



Tallooksmaxxer said:


> *"Eww, look at that tryhard cringe body builder*_"_


Buff bodybuilders only have appeal on gay parades
https://looksmax.org/threads/seen-so-many-subhumans-at-the-pride-parade-today.536020/


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Remainder that runner in is 195cm 94kg and could easily crush OP’s peanut skull if he wanted to, muh he’s a walking skeleton. OP doesn’t realize how heavy lean muscle tissue is
> 
> Buff bodybuilders only have appeal on gay parades
> https://looksmax.org/threads/seen-so-many-subhumans-at-the-pride-parade-today.536020/


keep coping, i am wider than this skeleton while zero muscle and low bf

after i get buff i will crack your Manlet skull so hard you will think a truck hit you


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> after i get buff


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


>


shut the fuck up eternal dyel nattycuck


----------



## hypergamy (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> *Jfl to all blupilled people here that is thinking this skeleton "physique" has any affect to your smv*
> View attachment 1794849
> 
> *You guys literally take a runner (which are supposed to be skinny) as your goal body. *
> ...


A muscular body in general will have a positive affect on woman. BUT. It has been proven, the fight club body is ideal for females.


----------



## Dodevu (Jul 26, 2022)

It’s all about balance…

In my experience it’s clear for me that a lean face is the most important for attracting women and unless you get the right stack it’s very hard to have big muscles with a lean face due to body fat %…

Therefore from your post I can conclude your face is a round creatine salt watery bowling ball and you won’t get as many girls sorry.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 26, 2022)

@Prettyboy is right. 1st guy is buff especially in real life standard and he’s a very athletic guy. Could probably fuck the 2nd dude with the best physique up lol.

Lean and slender example type is kelly oubre jr.


----------



## bara (Jul 26, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> It has less side effects


That's because they have not been as thoroughly studied.


----------



## Arborist (Jul 26, 2022)

ottermode only works if you have an insanely good frame and insertions, which most people don't have.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Jul 26, 2022)

K


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> 5'10-11 muscular > 6'3 twink


6'3 twink > any male with muscle regardless of height

it's a failo. FACE is everything.


----------



## softlysoftly (Jul 26, 2022)

mogstar said:


> We have hundreds and hundreds of threads here with examples of niggas who are 4 psl ish and even lower and roided who get 99+ tinder matches over the course of 3-5 days but the low energy subhumans of this forum still like to cope by saying that girls are repulsed by roided physiques and that being anorexic and tall is ideal


@BucketCrab needs to read this
apparently some loosely connected study is more important than like personal experience and tinder experiments
even worse is people like him commenting on something they NEVER experienced
thats like me telling a piano player how to play when I have no clue how it is to play piano


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 26, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> @BucketCrab needs to read this
> apparently some loosely connected study is more important than like personal experience and tinder experiments
> even worse is people like him commenting on something they NEVER experienced
> thats like me telling a piano player how to play when I have no clue how it is to play piano


Let me tell you my anecdotes. I walk down the street and I see every man that is 6'3 or taller with a girl. Every time. There's a group of people and the girl is always holding the hand of the tall male. 

I have said this many times... any man 190cm+ with an average FACE is living on easy mode. Also, you have to be 90+ percentile tall. You can't be average or a few inches above average... you need to be tall. 

On the other hand, I always see manlets (<5'8) alone. The only manlets I see getting action have 80+ percentile FACES.


----------



## softlysoftly (Jul 26, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Let me tell you my anecdotes. I walk down the street and I see every man that is 6'3 or taller with a girl. Every time. There's a group of people and the girl is always holding the hand of the tall male.
> 
> I have said this many times... any man 190cm+ with an average FACE is living on easy mode. Also, you have to be 90+ percentile tall. You can't be average or a few inches above average... you need to be tall.
> 
> On the other hand, I always see manlets (<5'8) alone. The only manlets I see getting action have 80+ percentile FACES.


ok and....? I was like never arguing against face I always know face is most important but with regards to body a twink Pitt body is not ideal for both respect from men and attracting women simultaneously


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 26, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> ok and....? I was like never arguing against face I always know face is most important but with regards to body a twink Pitt body is not ideal for both *respect from men* and attracting women simultaneously


Who cares about respect from men? It is female validation you crave padowan. 

Fight club pitt was ideal because of leanness. It's not even the body itself. The fact he was lean, reduced his facial adiposity. That's what women drool over. A nice angular FACE... a strong jawline, highset cheekbones that are popping and thin skin.


----------



## softlysoftly (Jul 26, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Who cares about respect from men? It is female validation you crave padowan.
> 
> Fight club pitt was ideal because of leanness. It's not even the body itself. The fact he was lean, reduced his facial adiposity. That's what women drool over. A *nice angular FACE*... a strong jawline, highset cheekbones that are popping and thin skin.


you do realize you can like have a nice angular face while also having a good body right? you can have both the reason body never gave you help is because you have a truly subhuman face


EverythingMattersCel said:


> Who cares about respect from men?



because intrasexual selection
respect from other men means like you have less confrontation and less people hitting on your girl or talking shit about you overall life quality improves especially in workplace setting or places where many men are


----------



## buflek (Jul 26, 2022)

i can only talk for myself but i also get more attention from girls when im bigger at the beach

i was skinny with muscles like 1st pic with just a bit more bf but visible abs and had a lot more iois and approaches when i was bigger


----------



## Gargamel (Jul 26, 2022)

Bloated manlet cope.

Literal garbage low iq thread that should be deleted.

Tall atlethic body > roided manlet with rabbies


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Jul 26, 2022)

@Prettyboy is correct 
and yes obviously to make otter mode work you have to be tall


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 26, 2022)

hypergamy said:


> A muscular body in general will have a positive affect on woman. BUT. It has been proven, the fight club body is ideal for females.


we actually dont know. tinder experiments is the only real way to test the validity 


EverythingMattersCel said:


> Let me tell you my anecdotes. I walk down the street and I see every man that is 6'3 or taller with a girl. Every time. There's a group of people and the girl is always holding the hand of the tall male.
> 
> I have said this many times... any man 190cm+ with an average FACE is living on easy mode. Also, you have to be 90+ percentile tall. You can't be average or a few inches above average... you need to be tall.
> 
> On the other hand, I always see manlets (<5'8) alone. The only manlets I see getting action have 80+ percentile FACES.


i dont really know what to say because a normie face and tall never really beats a jacked 5'8 dude on tinder. so i guess that manlet can just go on tinder and get laid?


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> shut the fuck up eternal dyel nattycuck
> View attachment 1795654


Seethe and cope, I’ve already achieved Connor Murphy’s physique without raping my hair with roids

Him





And me





His arms and chests are bigger but no one gives a damn about that except gymcels

Roids are a meme, its over for you if you cant get a decent physique in your early 20s with peak natural hormones


----------



## softlysoftly (Jul 26, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> we actually dont know. tinder experiments is the only real way to test the validity
> 
> i dont really know what to say because a normie face and tall never really beats a jacked 5'8 dude on tinder. so i guess that manlet can just go on tinder and get laid?


dont talk to @EverythingMattersCel he is biased because he has a giga subhuman face
he dont realize importance of frame and body because his face completely kills any chance he has he belongs on .is with @Curry Suicide


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 26, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Seethe and cope, I’ve already achieved Connor Murphy’s physique without raping my hair with roids
> 
> Him
> View attachment 1796111
> ...


just angle fraud and get pump bro it worked for me.


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 26, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> @Prettyboy is right. 1st guy is buff especially in real life standard and he’s a very athletic guy. Could probably fuck the 2nd dude with the best physique up lol.
> 
> Lean and slender example type is kelly oubre jr.


Ballers, swimmers and sprinters have the most aesthetic physiques.


----------



## mvp2v1 (Jul 26, 2022)

StacyCorruptor said:


> craniosynostosis


nobody wants that.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jul 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> *Jfl to all blupilled people here that is thinking this skeleton "physique" has any affect to your smv*
> View attachment 1794849
> 
> *You guys literally take a runner (which are supposed to be skinny) as your goal body. *
> ...


It's only cope if you're a manlet, framelet and/or have a bad base.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jul 26, 2022)

Ideal Physique


----------



## TeenAscender (Jul 31, 2022)

Murphy is 6'1.5 too jfl


----------



## JawMogger (Jul 31, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Who cares about respect from men? It is female validation you crave padowan.
> 
> Fight club pitt was ideal because of leanness. It's not even the body itself. The fact he was lean, reduced his facial adiposity. That's what women drool over. A nice angular FACE... a strong jawline, highset cheekbones that are popping and thin skin.


Having a lean, angular, handsome face is everything. Having some muscles is just a cherry on top. JUST BE LEAN AND HANDSOME


----------



## Deleted member 21166 (Jul 31, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> *Jfl to all blupilled people here that is thinking this skeleton "physique" has any affect to your smv*
> View attachment 1794849
> 
> *You guys literally take a runner (which are supposed to be skinny) as your goal body. *
> ...


You can be lean and muscular at the same time, of course you need good bone structure and height to look good.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 1, 2022)

AryanHarmony said:


> You can be lean and muscular at the same time, of course you need good bone structure and height to look good.


i didnt say you cant but its dyel in clothes


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 1, 2022)

JawMogger said:


> Having a lean, angular, handsome face is everything. Having some muscles is just a cherry on top. JUST BE LEAN AND HANDSOME





EverythingMattersCel said:


> Who cares about respect from men? It is female validation you crave padowan.


Coping manlets pretending like they dont want respect from other men.

Every man craves power.

Since you are probably manlet, dont worry you cant get it even if you want it so hard.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 1, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Seethe and cope, I’ve already achieved Connor Murphy’s physique without raping my hair with roids
> 
> Him
> View attachment 1796111
> ...


hes taller with a more filled out frame. thats the whole point of doing roids, to fill out your frame and its better on taller guys because it looks proportionate. if you stood beside connor irl youd just get mogged like that manlet in planet fitness. steroids on shorter guys arent really worth it like that unless you wanna go like 10lbs over what you are natty to look like you lift in a shirt MAX before you look stupidly disgusting. you can be bigger with wide appeal but you need to be taller with a wider frame and it just halos you extra hard. connor would be nothing if he had your physique (probably because his face isnt enough).


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 1, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> hes taller with a more filled out frame. thats the whole point of doing roids, to fill out your frame and its better on taller guys because it looks proportionate. if you stood beside connor irl youd just get mogged like that manlet in planet fitness. steroids on shorter guys arent really worth it like that unless you wanna go like 10lbs over what you are natty to look like you lift in a shirt MAX before you look stupidly disgusting. you can be bigger with wide appeal but you need to be taller with a wider frame and it just halos you extra hard. connor would be nothing if he had your physique (probably because his face isnt enough).


Prettyboy is 6’3 taller then Connor who’s 6’1


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Aug 1, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Seethe and cope, I’ve already achieved Connor Murphy’s physique without raping my hair with roids
> 
> Him
> View attachment 1796111
> ...


Tell me your protocol and diet


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 1, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Prettyboy is 6’3 taller then Connor who’s 6’1


Over for that midget


----------



## coke (Aug 3, 2022)

I'm actually interested, what height do you reckon that guy with Connor Murphy is?

I've noticed anything ranging from 5'7 upwards holds on quite well next to taller people. Any guy ranging from 5'7-5'11 you can tell if they are with an average guy, a naturally tall guy or a behemoth of a man.. you can almost instantly tell a 5'10-5'11 guy, as they don't look short. You can tell a 5'7-5'9 guy, as they might look a little average or below. But I've noticed all the time it seems the only time males suffer with height are 5'6 or below, and even 5'6 can still be safe with the likes of Tom Holland etc. A height worthy pair of shoes brings them to average height. But anything under 5'5 seems harder. 

Do you reckon this guy could be about 5'4 or less? I don't know why he just looks unreasonably small and disproportionate. The girl is probably about 5'6. I'm pretty sure Connor Murphy is 6'1. It's difficult to get his height, you see some saying 6'4 and some saying 5'10. I'd say he's about 6'1-6'2. It looks similar to 6'2 The Rock next to 5'2 Kevin Hart. I know a lot of people use this Connor Murphy meme when-ever someone claims they are 5'6-5'8, when realistically, you wouldn't look this short next to Connor Murphy unless you were 5'5 or less. I honestly think this guy could be about 5'2, he was obviously completely naturally and shockingly short for Connor to handpick him for this video moment.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 3, 2022)

coke said:


> I'm actually interested, what height do you reckon that guy with Connor Murphy is?
> 
> I've noticed anything ranging from 5'7 upwards holds on quite well next to taller people. Any guy ranging from 5'7-5'11 you can tell if they are with an average guy, a naturally tall guy or a behemoth of a man.. you can almost instantly tell a 5'10-5'11 guy, as they don't look short. You can tell a 5'7-5'9 guy, as they might look a little average or below. But I've noticed all the time it seems the only time males suffer with height are 5'6 or below, and even 5'6 can still be safe with the likes of Tom Holland etc. A height worthy pair of shoes brings them to average height. But anything under 5'5 seems harder.
> 
> Do you reckon this guy could be about 5'4 or less? I don't know why he just looks unreasonably small and disproportionate. The girl is probably about 5'6. I'm pretty sure Connor Murphy is 6'1. It's difficult to get his height, you see some saying 6'4 and some saying 5'10. I'd say he's about 6'1-6'2. It looks similar to 6'2 The Rock next to 5'2 Kevin Hart. I know a lot of people use this Connor Murphy meme when-ever someone claims they are 5'6-5'8, when realistically, you wouldn't look this short next to Connor Murphy unless you were 5'5 or less. I honestly think this guy could be about 5'2, he was obviously completely naturally and shockingly short for Connor to handpick him for this video moment.


connor is probably 6'1 or 6'2


----------



## Dodevu (Aug 3, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1795474



That photo should be illegal, I would press charges if I was that manlet


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Seethe and cope, I’ve already achieved Connor Murphy’s physique without raping my hair with roids
> 
> Him
> View attachment 1796111
> ...


Mirin

And mirin your waist

Like the legendary Steeve Reeves said


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Aug 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Seethe and cope, I’ve already achieved Connor Murphy’s physique without raping my hair with roids
> 
> Him
> View attachment 1796111
> ...


Do you have pics from the front? How's your shoulder to hip ratio looking?


----------



## coke (Aug 4, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> connor is probably 6'1 or 6'2


So that guy next to him is definitely about 5'3-5'4, right?

I'm 5'10, my brother is 6'1 and my 5'7 cousin certainly doesn't look THIS short next to him, like yeah you can see a height difference. But this looks like a dad and a toddler lmao


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 4, 2022)

coke said:


> So that guy next to him is definitely about 5'3-5'4, right?
> 
> I'm 5'10, my brother is 6'1 and my 5'7 cousin certainly doesn't look THIS short next to him, like yeah you can see a height difference. But this looks like a dad and a toddler lmao


probably


----------



## chasingaesthetics (Aug 4, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> 6'3 twink > any male with muscle regardless of height
> 
> it's a failo. FACE is everything.



then why do twinks never play the lead roles in any action/superhero film, no muscle is the opinion of you and your inner circle, hollywood says otherwise, a few girls might prefer a twink but not the majority, if I was higher bf and had no muscles id feel more comfortable if my partner mirrored the same image and lifestyle


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 4, 2022)

chasingaesthetics said:


> then why do twinks never play the lead roles in any action/superhero film, no muscle is the opinion of you and your inner circle, hollywood says otherwise, a few girls might prefer a twink but not the majority, if I was higher bf and had no muscles id feel more comfortable if my partner mirrored the same image and lifestyle


seriously. i am a 6'4 170 lbs skeleton and i feel like random person can beat shit out of me.

i want to get big.


----------



## chasingaesthetics (Aug 4, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> seriously. i am a 6'4 170 lbs skeleton and i feel like random person can beat shit out of me.
> 
> i want to get big.



and you feel that way because deep down your a real man, you would be conscripted if this was the 1900s, those other nerds would be dismissed and be told to stay at home with women, your 6'4 you have been nerfed as an ecto otherwise you would be too OP, if you had size you would be unmoggable, just dont become a villian or something dude, I dont want to be inspiring the next slasher I have enough depression on my hands


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 4, 2022)

You know you example Connor.

Is juiced as hell


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 4, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> You know you example Connor.
> 
> Is juiced as hell


i know? but probably not as hell. his hair probably got fucked with tren. he was probably high dose test only before.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 4, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i know? but probably not as hell. his hair probably got fucked with tren. he was probably high dose test only before.


Connor McTren


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Seethe and cope, I’ve already achieved Connor Murphy’s physique without raping my hair with roids
> 
> Him
> View attachment 1796111
> ...


You natty?


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 4, 2022)

Tobias Fünke said:


> Do you have pics from the front? How's your shoulder to hip ratio looking?










eduardkoopman said:


> You natty?


Yes


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1808737
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


high lat insertions


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 4, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> high lat insertions









From back


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Aug 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1808737
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


Mirin'. How much did you gain on your bideltoid from gymcelling? My frame is shit so I need to know if I spam lateral raises can I get a shoulder to hip ratio like yours. You have a seriously narrow waist as well- 28 inches?


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 4, 2022)

Tobias Fünke said:


> Mirin'. How much did you gain on your bideltoid from gymcelling? My frame is shit so I need to know if I spam lateral raises can I get a shoulder to hip ratio like yours. You have a seriously narrow waist as well- 28 inches?












I have no idea how much I gained as I’ve never really measured myself since I don’t care about size 

I put on around 25lbs of muscle between the two pictures, going by the rule of thumb that would mean around +1 inch of bideltoid width, but then again, I have no idea what was my bideltoid back then


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Aug 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1808952
> 
> View attachment 1808954
> 
> ...


Lifefuel tbh. It didn't look like an impressive base to begin with but the after is ideal.


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1808919
> 
> 
> From back


peak natty body I think its time you ran some sarms


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1808737
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


less than 10% bf
insane good


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 4, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> less than 10% bf
> insane good


he is like suffering from low testosterone


----------



## HerpDerpson (Aug 4, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> because intrasexual selection


How relevant it is in online dating though? You only get compared to other guys' photos. Ideally, your should be gl enough to invite girls straight to your house to have sex, bypassing the whole dating autism.


softlysoftly said:


> he is like suffering from low testosterone


Nah, he eats 20 eggs per day, he's got enough fat without having to burn his own.


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 4, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> How relevant it is in online dating though?


its more relevant in dating for people who go to places like clubs and parties you imbecile in bars or places like that you always have to worry about other drunk jealous males and one of the best ways to keep them away is to look big and strong and if they touch you, you will be stronger than them and have an advantage


HerpDerpson said:


> Nah, he eats 20 eggs per day, he's got enough fat without having to burn his own.


when you go sub 10% you T starts to drop combine that with the fact he is on a keto diet which is shown to make people have like relatively lower T he is probably a lot more low T than he needs to be
he should either take roids or go up 3% bodyfat and throw in some extra grams from carbs each day


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 4, 2022)

Tobias Fünke said:


> Lifefuel tbh. It didn't look like an impressive base to begin with but the after is ideal.


Many have better bases than I had, it’s doable for plenty of guys



softlysoftly said:


> peak natty body I think its time you ran some sarms


How do you thin SARMs would benefit my physique?



HerpDerpson said:


> Nah, he eats 20 eggs per day, he's got enough fat without having to burn his own.


Yes, that is my strategy. I already burned almost all of my own bodyfat so instead of relying on it I eat like 200 g of saturated fat instead, with some carbs from dairy. It’s been working well for me for a long time, I cannot recount signs of low T, it’s the opposite tbh


----------



## HerpDerpson (Aug 4, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> keto diet which is shown to make people have like relatively lower T


They don't eat enough fats. Some people just remove all the carbs and keep eating low fat meat like chicken, which is fine for dieting, but your body can't run like that forever.


----------



## Umbra (Aug 4, 2022)

The right one doesn't have an ideal frame, maybe bcs hes tall af and looks like a starved dog 

Neither the bulky mfs that spend their whole life in the gym mog

Ideal is: 


Low bf%, but not to the point where every muscle fiber is visible

Exercising the important muscles to fraud frame 

Having a little bit of muscle to show off you're not just skinny but neither too big to do other stuff

Tl:dr : balance is key


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1808952
> 
> View attachment 1808954
> 
> ...


Insane.
How long you needed to train?


I also showed your impressive physic, to a monkey sitting next to me.
But he wasn't impressed.
He said:


----------



## softlysoftly (Aug 5, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> How do you thin SARMs would benefit my physique?


make you fuller and like increase size but help you keep leanness and I would have said roids but idk if you are afraid to inject or if you not wanting super androgenic side effects


----------



## totalretard (Aug 12, 2022)

We need you to make a thread about How you improved your frame like that (diet, exercice and how much time it took) 


Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1808919
> 
> 
> From back


----------



## NonChadSlayer (Sep 19, 2022)

I have a narrow shoulder base but with dedicated shoulder, lat and trap work, it's not noticeable and I have a crazy vtaper.


----------



## Verse (Sep 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> *Jfl to all blupilled people here that is thinking this skeleton "physique" has any affect to your smv*
> View attachment 1794849
> 
> *You guys literally take a runner (which are supposed to be skinny) as your goal body. *
> ...


JBs don't want muscular ogres retard


----------



## softlysoftly (Sep 19, 2022)

Verse said:


> JBs don't want muscular ogres retard


right again mate you're on fire today!
this here is peak appeal to jbs








but guys like this get zero jbs and zero female attention only peak malegaze appeal


----------



## Verse (Sep 19, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> right again mate you're on fire today!
> this here is peak appeal to jbs
> View attachment 1875716
> View attachment 1875717
> ...






anything more than this is cope


----------



## softlysoftly (Sep 20, 2022)

Verse said:


> View attachment 1875734
> anything more than this is cope


that's like way too much dude if you like go ask females what they think they will think that is roided out

timestamped in this video you will see how girls think this body is on steroids:






all the girls went for this body instead





you have to look like a anorexic patient to get prime girls these days like big muscle guys like this get no pussy


----------



## Verse (Sep 20, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> that's like way too much dude if you like go ask females what they think they will think that is roided out
> 
> timestamped in this video you will see how girls think this body is on steroids:
> View attachment 1876396
> ...



The reason they chose that body is cause he was the middle (safest) option, girls usually don't like to choose outliers (except chad) but yeah I agree the image the girls chose would be suitable although maybe not enough muscle mass, 10lbs more muscle would probably be ideal, also if he was lower body fat


----------



## softlysoftly (Sep 20, 2022)

Verse said:


> The reason they chose that body is cause he was the middle (safest) option, girls usually don't like to choose outliers (except chad) but yeah I agree the image the girls chose would be suitable although maybe not enough muscle mass, 10lbs more muscle would probably be ideal, also if he was lower body fat


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 28, 2022)




----------

